

Amazing Loader animation in CSS3(no images). - nikeshhayaran
http://goo.gl/BpTF

======
alanh
The first and last animations are jumpy in my browser (Chrome 5.0.375.29 beta
on OS X Snow Leopard), almost as if the last 20% of the frames are being
skipped. The Facebook-style and three-dot animations are also off: The last
two dots are synchronized nearly synchronized.

Is this a browser bug? If so, CSS3 throbbers aren’t ready for prime time yet.

Reloading the page seems to greatly reduce the visual bugs.

~~~
nikeshhayaran
Don't know why its not working for you .. coz I have tested it on Chrome
5.0.375.29 beta on (Mac OS and Windows), animation works very well on both
one.

~~~
alanh
Open the link in a background tab after clearing your cache.

------
drivebyacct
Why the shortened URL? It detracts from HN. I like being able to see the
domain the link is from.

~~~
nikeshhayaran
You can check the post here ... [http://www.nikesh.me/blog/2010/05/ajax-style-
loading-animati...](http://www.nikesh.me/blog/2010/05/ajax-style-loading-
animation-in-css3-no-images/)

